# I'm alive, and over the hump.



## Eamon Burke (Mar 17, 2013)

Hey, it's been 2.5 months since I have really been on, and it was because my new field requires a great deal of focus. The good news is, I am just now barely not 3 months behind on bills, and they just opened a Woodcraft up the street from my house(where I can buy belts and whatnots).

I'll be getting to work on the mountain of stuff owed out shortly. Just letting you all know, I'm juggling as much as I can at once!

On a separate note, I have discovered at my new job that Jeeps are pretty much the performance-knife of the car world. It's an addicting, polarizing, consuming obsession, and I am happy to understand it 100%.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 17, 2013)

Welcome back bro!


----------



## kalaeb (Mar 17, 2013)

Good to have you back. And best wishes moving forward.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 17, 2013)

Glad to hear that things are looking up for you, Eamon.

My first car at age 16 was a black 1983 Jeep CJ-7, which could not have been any less practical or more fun!


----------



## Mike9 (Mar 17, 2013)

Glad to see you posting again.


----------



## RobinW (Mar 17, 2013)

Good to have you back and hear you're doing well!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 17, 2013)

Glad to hear you're well, Eamon. You've been missed!


----------



## Benuser (Mar 17, 2013)

Good to hear from you.


----------



## brainsausage (Mar 17, 2013)

Glad you're back buddy!


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks, Eamon. Good to see you back, brother


----------



## Zwiefel (Mar 17, 2013)

Glad to see you back in the saddle Eamon. Also glad to hear things are going reasonably well.

Couldn't agree more with you on the Jeeps...we are currently on our 5th jeep in a row: 3 wranglers, 1 liberty, 1 commander. Have continuously owned at least one since 1997...still have my first, and it's still my favorite vehicle ever.


----------



## ajhuff (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks for reporting. Was a little worried about you.

-AJ

PS. Jeeps shmeeps. Land Cruisers rule !!!


----------



## cclin (Mar 17, 2013)

Eamon, Glad to hear you again, Welcome back!! 
my first car was Jeep Cherokee 4x4, had fun time with jeep for off road driving when I was young!!


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 17, 2013)

Welcome home dude!


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice to see you again sir. 

k.


----------



## HHH Knives (Mar 17, 2013)

Welcome back E!


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 17, 2013)

Welcome back Eamon!!!!


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 17, 2013)

Glad to hear things are going good and you are digging out. But 'Jeeps' and 'performance'?!? :eyebrow: Maybe if you are talking about offroad...


----------



## don (Mar 17, 2013)

Welcome back!


----------



## Chuckles (Mar 17, 2013)

WildBoar said:


> Glad to hear things are going good and you are digging out. But 'Jeeps' and 'performance'?!? :eyebrow: Maybe if you are talking about offroad...



My jeep has done plenty of performing just to stay *on* the road this winter! 

Welcome back Eamon.


----------



## franzb69 (Mar 17, 2013)

welcome back eamon!


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 17, 2013)

Awesome. Glad that you are taking care of your family. God places us where he wants us to be in life to become who we are meant to. We don't understand the journey sometimes but in the end it all becomes clear. Stay on his track and everything will work out for the best.


----------



## chinacats (Mar 18, 2013)

Glad to hear from you Eamon! Looking forward to seeing you around more often.


----------



## ecchef (Mar 18, 2013)

Welcome back Eamon.


----------



## El Pescador (Mar 18, 2013)

Good to have you back E! If you think Jeeps are the bomb, wait til you discover g-wagens.


----------



## jigert (Mar 18, 2013)

Welcome back! It's great to hear that you're doing well in your new line of work!


----------



## Lefty (Mar 18, 2013)

Great to read the update, Eamon! I'm glad things are looking up.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Mar 18, 2013)

Glad your back, and hope it keeps getting better for you


----------



## DeepCSweede (Mar 18, 2013)

Glad to see you are still truckin' Eamon. Best Wishes.


----------



## mano (Mar 18, 2013)

You're a hard worker. Glad things are falling into place.


----------



## zitangy (Mar 18, 2013)

Nice to hear that things are moving in yr direction..

had a Right Hand Cherokee Jeep In Malaysia 14 years ago. had a lot of fun with it. It was a serious guzzler and after 5 years, traded it in for the japanese 4 x4 as it was more economical to run.

The dealer had stopped bringing it in for a few years though you still do see some on the road the 3.0 series. with serious accessories for serious off road driving. A rarity though

I suppose SUVs adn MPVs are also the in thing these days in America?

Alot of 4 x4 wheel drive used to be stolen only to be sold in third world countries to be used din real remote places.

Good luck...

Rgds

D


----------



## Sambal (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey great to hear you've turned the corner Eamon. I've enjoyed your postings and have learnt from them.
Cheers!


----------



## mc2442 (Mar 19, 2013)

Great to have you back, and glad that things are looking up in your life!


----------



## Crothcipt (Mar 19, 2013)

I can't wait to see some excellent saya's moving around here.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 19, 2013)

Hey Eamon, it's good to have you back.


----------



## Justin0505 (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm glad you're seeing a light at the end of the tunnel Eamon. GO TOWARDS THE LIGHT... there are knives there!

I'm sending you a PM, that might bring it a bit closer for you...

***EDIT***
Looks like I can't send you a PM.. full?

Please check your email.


----------



## Don Nguyen (Apr 7, 2013)

Great to hear Eamon!


----------



## Heath Besch (Apr 7, 2013)

Glad to see things are heading in the right direction! We will have to get together sometime! Maybe a hammer in down here or a visit up there!


----------



## WillC (Apr 9, 2013)

Pleased to hear you will be making good on your debts and promises.


----------



## sachem allison (Apr 28, 2013)

Well!


----------

